# Controversial opinion, but I think people are severely underrating the dialogue in this game



## TheKryptoKnight (Apr 18, 2020)

One thing that I've read over and over is that the villagers are blander than they've ever been and that there's less dialogue than ever.

I really really disagree with this. I think this game takes a huge step back in the right direction after New Leaf. I laugh at the dialogue way more than before, and am still finding new conversations a month in. Is there repetition? Of course. But I haven't been told a thousand times that I'm looking cool as a fair number of cucumbers, or felt like I'm a God the villagers can't stop adoring the second they met me, trapped in some weird hero worship relationship. New Leaf had a lot going for it but dialogue was so generic.

Its not the peak dialogue in the series, I suspect that will always be the GameCube game, whether legitimately or due to nostalgia. But I'm 150 hours in and still enjoy talking to everyone... I was over New Leaf's dialogue in a week.

Not just blindly praising the game. I see lots of room for improvement. Crafting can be streamlined, NPCs and items need to be added, some special NPC dialogue menus need significantly trimmed down (looking at you Orville and Fishing Tourney CJ)... But I vehemently disagree that this is the lowest point, and feel like I'm playing a completely different game from the people who complain about it?


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 18, 2020)

The one thing I dislike is the lazy villagers constantly talking about ‘the bugs in the floor’ lol, but I totally agree with you.


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 18, 2020)

I said this on another post but i have 4 lazy villagers by accident, i talk to most of them daily and i got sherb yesterday and he IMMEDIATELY started giving me dialogue ive never even heard before!
As well as this im a strong believer that if you treat them like npcs then you're obviously gonna get npcs. If you flood your own imagination into them and form your own friendships, etc, then everything becomes much more special and magical. It's a kids game and npcs are never gonna be 100% super realistic, especially if you keep reminding yourself that "oh its just pre-set dialogue, oh ive heard this before, oh theyre npcs" and stuff like that


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Apr 18, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> The one thing I dislike is the lazy villagers constantly talking about ‘the bugs in the floor’ lol, but I totally agree with you.



I could definitely understand an argument that someone doesn't like the recurring themes in this game, like bugs in the floor or wanting to be a popstar (though I absolutely love the latter)! But that's a different, more nuanced complaint than most of what I see!


----------



## grrrolf (Apr 18, 2020)

I was actually one of the people saying the dialogue is bad during Bunny Day. But now, after Bunny Day, the dialogue is _great_. I really think the whole "You can get eggs from coconut trees!" thing was ruining it for a lot of people, me included. I took advice from some people that you need to talk to them 3-4 times to get past their "intro dialogue" of the day and the fact that they get more dialogue as they grow closer to you, and it's 100% true. I rarely get repeats once I'm past that first line, and even if I do, it's not horrible. The dialogue is funny and charming. I already feel more connected to my villagers in this game than in New Leaf, honestly.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 18, 2020)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> I could definitely understand an argument that someone doesn't like the recurring themes in this game, like bugs in the floor or wanting to be a popstar (though I absolutely love the latter)! But that's a different, more nuanced complaint than most of what I see!



As someone who adores J-pop as much as Animal Crossing, I really love the popstar dialogue haha❤
Rosie asks ‘do you wanna practice being pop stars?’ and internally I’m just like ‘YES’ ;w;

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



grrrolf said:


> I was actually one of the people saying the dialogue is bad during Bunny Day. But now, after Bunny Day, the dialogue is _great_. I really think the whole "You can get eggs from coconut trees!" thing was ruining it for a lot of people, me included.



The Bunny Day dialogue was so repetitive for me. If I had to hear ‘OHMYGOSH COCONUT TREES’  ‘AHHHH THE MAGIC OF BUNNY DAY’ ‘I WAS DOING BOULDER LIFTS BUT SUDDENLY EGG’  ‘NOOK MILES ISLANDS AMIRITE’ any more, I would’ve thrown myself into the river.


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Apr 18, 2020)

grrrolf said:


> I was actually one of the people saying the dialogue is bad during Bunny Day. But now, after Bunny Day, the dialogue is _great_. I really think the whole "You can get eggs from coconut trees!" thing was ruining it for a lot of people, me included. I took advice from some people that you need to talk to them 3-4 times to get past their "intro dialogue" of the day and the fact that they get more dialogue as they grow closer to you, and it's 100% true. I rarely get repeats once I'm past that first line, and even if I do, it's not horrible. The dialogue is funny and charming. I already feel more connected to my villagers in this game than in New Leaf, honestly.



That's something I hadn't considered! They definitely went way way overboard with the bunny day tutorialization. That could've been reduced by like 90%. I guess because I knew it was temporary I gave it more of a pass, but that makes sense.

And yep, I always talk to them 5 times in a row. If you're just talking to them once each time you see them... Then I'd agree there's not much there


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 18, 2020)

it was only bad during bunny day tho


----------



## chriss (Apr 18, 2020)

One thing I will say about this game is the villagers converse with each other so much more. The conversations are always interesting! My favorite so far has been between a jock and lazy.


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Apr 18, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> As someone who adores J-pop as much as Animal Crossing, I really love the popstar dialogue haha❤
> Rosie asks ‘do you wanna practice being pop stars?’ and internally I’m just like ‘YES’ ;w;
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020
> ...



My popstar villager had written lyrics for about 5-6 different songs and shared them with me, and I absolutely love it everytime. Singing about a tree named Roger, a pet pill bug, The sky


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 18, 2020)

chriss said:


> One thing I will say about this game is the villagers converse with each other so much more. The conversations are always interesting! My favorite so far has been between a jock and lazy.



i thought this too! i’ve had plenty of conversations between villagers already since starting the game. it’s very common to trigger a conversation just as when 2 villagers are near each other, when it used to be so rare.


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Apr 18, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> it was only bad during bunny day tho



100% agree with that. I could especially understand if someone started the game during that event, thinking they were always like that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2020)

I have to disagree. It's frustrating to me that none of my villagers have had an actual conversation with me, and they always seem to say super generic stuff like "oh btw this person's bday is xx" and that's it. I often find myself trying to talk to a villager like 3-4 times and still not getting much out of their dialogue. 

For that reason I've actually been ignoring my villagers a lot. Nothing worth stopping to talk to them for.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 18, 2020)

moonrose said:


> As well as this im a strong believer that if you treat them like npcs then you're obviously gonna get npcs. If you flood your own imagination into them and form your own friendships, etc, then everything becomes much more special and magical. It's a kids game and npcs are never gonna be 100% super realistic, especially if you keep reminding yourself that "oh its just pre-set dialogue, oh ive heard this before, oh theyre npcs" and stuff like that



Yes! So much this! I have two lazy villagers, Bob and Zucker, but they don’t feel like the same NPC to me; Zucker is like an adorable little brother, and Bob is my childhood friend from Wild World. That makes them feel much different to me.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2020)

grrrolf said:


> I took advice from some people that you need to talk to them 3-4 times to get past their "intro dialogue" of the day and the fact that they get more dialogue as they grow closer to you, and it's 100% true.


It would make sense that a villager has to kinda warm up to you, but I've talked to my neighbors well more than 4-5 times and it's still not v interesting


----------



## Verecund (Apr 18, 2020)

So far, I think the dialogue is better than NL's, but far worse than the previous games. It seems like all the dialogue I'm getting I've already seen before, but I also usually limit myself to talking to my villagers a few times a day because Diva always gets sick of me after the first or second time and I guess I just want to avoid that happening with anyone else (which is another thing I really hate - I feel discouraged from talking to my villagers when I talked with them all the time in previous games), but I guess maybe that's only a problem with the uchis. I do like how they have more conversations with each other, but I've seen a few so far and none of them were really interesting or had any substance in it; I actually think even NL's were better in that regard.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2020)

I really agree with you. People on twitter have been complaining about the dialogue so much, I told them to get past Bunny Day/Talk a few times and it wasn't enough for them. I was one of the original people frustrated with the lack of dialogue, until I talked to them a few times past their intro dialogue for the day.

Some things I've been told in this game have actually made me smile and take a picture so I can look back at it. It's pretty cute and I like the things that they say in letters, too. Diana wrote me a really cute letter when she had been pretty cold to me. She basically said: "I might not say it all the time, but I really appreciate you as a friend" type of deal. First time she really opened up to me. She also took note of my efforts in the town in the letter. It was sweet.

On another note, some villagers break the fourth wall and it's kind of funny/creepy at the same time, lol. There was a clip on twitter of Beau mentioning that the game is a simulation for someone else's entertainment.


----------



## Jas (Apr 18, 2020)

the dialogue is pretty cute! i've had a few of them ask me to type in my favourite type of music/hobby/genre of novel and then other villagers will bring them up a month later. i really don't think people will get much character depth per se, and i've definitely had some dialogue repetition, but i really enjoy the new villager dialogue in this game.


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 18, 2020)

Outside of the bunny day debacle, I've been enjoying the dialogue a lot! Wade even told me the origin story of the infamous bugs in the floor the other day.

I especially like being able to talk to them when they are happy or sad or angry, and they'll tell me who made them feel that way and a small tidbit of why. It makes them feel slightly more real in their relationships with the other animals on the island.


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Apr 18, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> Outside of the bunny day debacle, I've been enjoying the dialogue a lot! Wade even told me the origin story of the infamous bugs in the floor the other day.
> 
> I especially like being able to talk to them when they are happy or sad or angry, and they'll tell me who made them feel that way and a small tidbit of why. It makes them feel slightly more real in their relationships with the other animals on the island.



Yes! I love that if you see them come away from a conversation angry, they'll tell you what the other one did to set them off! I've wanted that since the first game, but instead they used to just act angry at you


----------



## Jas (Apr 18, 2020)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> Yes! I love that if you see them come away from a conversation angry, they'll tell you what the other one did to set them off! I've wanted that since the first game, but instead they used to just act angry at you


i like that you can also comfort them after a few rounds of talking and then they stop being angry! it's so handy for when you really want to give them a gift but they're so mad LOL


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 18, 2020)

I'm getting the same 3 dialouges from all the different personalities, Wendy have told me 10 times the last couple days that her voice is gone because she tried to do heavy metal or something, every day it's the first thing she says, and even more times after. Same with everyone else, it's just the same dialouge again and again and again, I barely speak to them anymore.
There's also a huge lack of player input in conversations, leading to the recycle dialouge being even worse.
Ruby just told me 3 times in a row how the moon is x x and x blah blah.
The dialouge is awful, I don't see the supposedly good interactions you're having.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 18, 2020)

It's a huge step up from New Leaf and I'm incredibly grateful for that. The villagers do give a lot of one liners but at least the whole town isn't saying the same thing and constantly repeating themselves!


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 18, 2020)

i honestly don't see why everyone is getting so mad about the dialogue being "bad", when i'm playing the GC version alongside it and despite some differences in tone (which is basically villagers just being awfully unfriendly) both wolfgang and fang talk about the same repetitive stuff after 3-4 times talking to them as well.

i'm not a fan of peppy villager dialogue in the new game, i need to change my island up to at least incooperate one of each personality type and i'm not saying it's awful dialogue. i'd say it's the same as always - gets repetitive after a good chunk of time, and that's how it is. for any of the AC games.


----------



## Envy (Apr 18, 2020)

The dialogue variety improved once Bunny Day was over (god, that was awful), but it is still *very* repetitive. I've certainly seen some fun dialogue here and there, and I like how all of the villagers (even the super nice Normal ones) try to sell you items for super inflated prices. That's a little mean, but not _too_ mean (which, unpopular opinion, I think GCN was).

One way they could improve everything is returning the GCN feature of being able to ask for errands. I haven't the slightest clue why this never returned and it has frustrated me ever since. But hey, at least we've come a long way from City Folk where there were no options when talking to villagers and they were extremely repetitive. CF was so bad.


----------



## Edge (Apr 18, 2020)

My villagers (especially my smug ones) are very chatty with each other, and I like how there will be a big speech bubble pop up on the screen when they are yelling near by to you. Either Reneigh or Skye yelled something like “just leave me alone!”. When I walked over to them Skye was stomping her feet angrily, I initiated conversation and she started to vent about how Reneigh had made her so angry. It was neat how if you keep talking to an angry village you can help them to think through their troubles.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 18, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> I'm getting the same 3 dialouges from all the different personalities, Wendy have told me 10 times the last couple days that her voice is gone because she tried to do heavy metal or something, every day it's the first thing she says, and even more times after. Same with everyone else, it's just the same dialouge again and again and again, I barely speak to them anymore.
> There's also a huge lack of player input in conversations, leading to the recycle dialouge being even worse.
> Ruby just told me 3 times in a row how the moon is x x and x blah blah.
> The dialouge is awful, I don't see the supposedly good interactions you're having.



Just talked to Tangy for the first time today, guess what she said...


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 18, 2020)

TheKryptoKnight said:


> One thing that I've read over and over is that the villagers are blander than they've ever been and that there's less dialogue than ever.
> 
> I really really disagree with this. I think this game takes a huge step back in the right direction after New Leaf. I laugh at the dialogue way more than before, and am still finding new conversations a month in. Is there repetition? Of course. But I haven't been told a thousand times that I'm looking cool as a fair number of cucumbers, or felt like I'm a God the villagers can't stop adoring the second they met me, trapped in some weird hero worship relationship. New Leaf had a lot going for it but dialogue was so generic.
> 
> ...



It had to be better than New Leaf, the dialogue in that game is an embarrassment, and reason why I don't consider New Leaf a true AC game.

I mean the bar was set at 0 with New Leaf personalities so if it was worst than New Leaf, might as well just end the franchise.  

New Horizon is still no where close to Gamecube version and is still far inferior to Wild World.  So until we get back to those peak, the developers get no praise from me.  None at all.  None, Zip, Nada, No No, Nil, No Boss


----------



## tokkio (Apr 18, 2020)

im curious, do the villagers still keep giving out "tutorial" dialogue even after playing for a while? 

in new leaf, even after being mayor for _years_, some of the villagers still say tutorial stuff like "hey did you know there's a shortcut to switch tools etc etc" and it was just so annoying lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 18, 2020)

I think the reason why the dialogue was better before is because it seems like now they say just one line and then all of a sudden the conversation is over. At least on AC:GCN they would say quite a few lines of text as if you're actually having a conversation with them. In NH it just seems like a bunch of boring small talk.


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 18, 2020)

The Lazy dialogue is my favorite. Their letters and comments are a cross between hilarious and accidentally heartwarming. 

I also appreciate that Blathers brought back his quick facts.


----------



## Venusian31 (Apr 18, 2020)

I see so many people saying they don't talk to their villagers much because the conversation is boring, but that's exactly WHY it's staying boring. You have to keep talking to your villagers, even if they seem annoyed by it at first, because that's how your relationship improves and the better the relationship gets, the more developed and interesting the conversations get. I talk to my villagers multiple times a day every day and it never gets old. They're always saying something new and only rarely have repetition and they even tell me stories about their lives before living on the island. Maybe I'm just lucky and have great villagers, but I love talking to them. They keep me laughing all the time.


----------



## Capablanca (Apr 18, 2020)

Anyone else find it hilarious how Wilbur always mentions bellbottoms when you leave a nook mile island?


----------



## Figment (Apr 18, 2020)

As annoying and repetitive as the bunny day dialogue was, I'm kind of excited at the thought of potential DLC dialogue updates. It seems like the type of thing that would be easy enough to do and has been done already anyway. Hopefully future updates would be more varied than Bunny Day, and these kind of dialogue additions wouldn't be limited to holidays only. 

In any case, I think the conversations in this game are adorable! I love villager interactions.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 18, 2020)

I totally agree. In fact, I made a thread about this not long ago.

I think those who complain about it just don’t remember the quality of the dialogue in NL. It was, imo, 90% of the time villagers asking you stuff (“catch me this” “fetch me that” “get me some furniture” “sell me this”) and like 10% interesting dialogue that got repetitive. Even NPC dialogue in NL was awful. They butchered all NPCs (so much for having soo many NPC’s lol)

As for previous games. I love WW and GCN dialogue. However, if you do look back on those games, the dialogue isn’t as different to what we have now. I think NH is on par with WW, tbh. Even GCN and WW had repetitive lines and GCN had loooots of those “connect your GBA” dialogue. I believe we look back at the dialogue in GCN more fondly also because of nostalgia. I do think it’s great, though, and the best in the series. But people are crazy to think NH is so far from that. Sure, villagers aren’t mean (which was taken off bc of complains, so there you have it).

 If anything, and if you’re one of the people claiming NH dialogue sucks compared to previous entries, at least show some evidence about it.


----------



## N a t (Apr 18, 2020)

I love this game's dialogue and there are so many dialogue options that it makes me feel like there are more than just 10 personalities! I have two lazy villagers who are still totally different! One if very childish and food driven while the other actually does yoga often, leave the house a lot, and talks about playing hard all day long! They still have common lazy traits but for a lazy Bones comes of almost jock at times!


----------



## Romaki (Apr 18, 2020)

There's a lot of diverse dialogue for each item and event, but the day-to-day dialogue is pretty lacking from my experience so far. I just got the same dialogue greeting from a villager twice.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 18, 2020)

I love the dialogue, I also see it as an improvement to NL. It's not as good as GC/WW but it's an improvement from the last two games at least.

One thing I've noticed is that a lot of the time, when you first speak to one of your villagers for the first time in a new day it'll be really short and probably one of the generic ones like "I've been basking in it" or "fools plan" or whatever. If you speak to them again throughout the day there seems to be a lot of stuff they like to talk about.


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 18, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> I think those who complain about it just don’t remember the quality of the dialogue in NL. It was, imo, 90% of the time villagers asking you stuff (“catch me this” “fetch me that” “get me some furniture” “sell me this”) and like 10% interesting dialogue that got repetitive.



That's one of the biggest things the villagers lack now, no interaction, you don't get invited to their house, or invite them, they barely ask for anything, now it's just dry text that's the same over and over again.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 18, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> That's one of the biggest things the villagers lack now, no interaction, you don't get invited to their house, or invite them, they barely ask for anything, now it's just dry text that's the same over and over again.



Lol but they do ask for things / have things returned / gift you things or try to buy from you. It’s just slower this time around (much like how GCN was). And we don’t know if they can get invited to your home yet, right?


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 18, 2020)

Venusian31 said:


> I see so many people saying they don't talk to their villagers much because the conversation is boring, but that's exactly WHY it's staying boring. You have to keep talking to your villagers, even if they seem annoyed by it at first, because that's how your relationship improves and the better the relationship gets, the more developed and interesting the conversations get. I talk to my villagers multiple times a day every day and it never gets old. They're always saying something new and only rarely have repetition and they even tell me stories about their lives before living on the island. Maybe I'm just lucky and have great villagers, but I love talking to them. They keep me laughing all the time.



Its not about them having new things to say, its about how boring they are and whoever written their line absolutely suck.  They have no personality.  They flat out suck.  The normal villagers are so boring.  If I wanted to, I'll just call my aunt.  I even fell asleep in a middle of a villagers dialogue.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> It had to be better than New Leaf, the dialogue in that game is an embarrassment, and reason why I don't consider New Leaf a true AC game.
> 
> I mean the bar was set at 0 with New Leaf personalities so if it was worst than New Leaf, might as well just end the franchise.
> 
> New Horizon is still no where close to Gamecube version and is still far inferior to Wild World.  So until we get back to those peak, the developers get no praise from me.  None at all.  None, Zip, Nada, No No, Nil, No Boss



Care to explain how NH is worse than previous entries’ dialogues? With evidence, I would hope


----------



## Solio (Apr 18, 2020)

I feel like the dialgue is more or less on par with the older titles, though definetly better than in NL. The older games had a lot of repeating dialogue as well so I don't understand why people expect some crazy AI that is able of complex conversations.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 18, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> I totally agree. In fact, I made a thread about this not long ago.
> 
> I think those who complain about it just don’t remember the quality of the dialogue in NL. It was, imo, 90% of the time villagers asking you stuff (“catch me this” “fetch me that” “get me some furniture” “sell me this”) and like 10% interesting dialogue that got repetitive. Even NPC dialogue in NL was awful. They butchered all NPCs (so much for having soo many NPC’s lol)
> 
> ...



WW blow New Horizon out of the water. And I don't talk about New Leaf, that was a souless Animal Crossing game.  I only compare New Horizon to GC/WW because why would you compare it to something that suck?  It like comparing your C to someone with a D grade and being proud of it.  No compare it to someone with A's.

There was no boring villagers/dialogue in Wild World.  Wild World didn't have much to do but it dialogue was extremely engaging with multiple choice option (one less than GC) meanwhile in NL and NH, you get one option, "how was your day", "do you want this", and "just wanted to say hi".  The latter two are not dialogue option.  So New Horizon has one option choice.  Wild World had 2 to 3 and GC version had 3 to 4 dialogue option at any given time.  Most I see New Horizon have is 2.

And yes the mean personality is missing but even normal villagers and non-mean personality are boring as hell.  It like Nintendo fire all GC and WW script writer or something.

Wild World may not have that many dialogue but each one was long, engaging, and with multiple options and it allow you to understand each villagers true personality more.  Who knows if I had met Cookie, Marina, and Lobo in Wild World, I might actually like them.  As it stand, can't wait to get rid of those clowns.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> WW blow New Horizon out of the water. And I don't talk about New Leaf, that was a souless Animal Crossing game.  I only compare New Horizon to GC/WW because why would you compare it to something that suck?  It like comparing your C to someone with a D grade and being proud of it.  No compare it to someone with A's.
> 
> There was no boring villagers/dialogue in Wild World.  Wild World didn't have much to do but it dialogue was extremely engaging with multiple choice option (one less than GC) meanwhile in NL and NH, you get one option, "how was your day", "do you want this", and "just wanted to say hi".  The latter two are not dialogue option.  So New Horizon has one option choice.  Wild World had 2 to 3 and GC version had 3 to 4 dialogue option at any given time.  Most I see New Horizon have is 2.
> 
> ...



What? WW and GCN didn’t have that many options of dialogue consistently. Sure, in GCN they’d ask something or play a game of sorts and that would open 3-4 options. Same thing has happened in NH (though maybe less occasionally), when they ask you some of your favorite things. In fact, NH has the same amount of “standard” dialogue options when first talking to a villager as GCN (but GCN had the “got any work for me?” option of sorts instead of the “this is for you” option in NH), whereas WW had two.


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Apr 18, 2020)

I agree that the dialog is way better than New Leaf's, but it still needs improvement to equal the dialog in the gamecube game. For example: In ACGC, a villager will ask, "Which do you like best: sleeping or eating?". Their reactions and responses would be different depending on if you chose sleeping, eating, or both. In new horizons, the villager asking the question would probably agree with you no matter which one you chose. Also if you have a second player, they ask you endless questions about them and bring up their new titles nonstop in new horizons.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 18, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> What? WW and GCN didn’t have that many options of dialogue consistently. Sure, in GCN they’d ask something or play a game of sorts and that would open 3-4 options. Same thing has happened in NH (though maybe less occasionally), when they ask you some of your favorite things. In fact, NH has the same amount of “standard” dialogue options when first talking to a villager as GCN (but GCN had the “got any work for me?” option of sorts instead of the “this is for you” option in NH), whereas WW had two.



GC had consistenly 2 options most of the time and can reach up to 4.  NH has 1 option most of the time and at most I seen is 2.  And "got any work for me" is far better than "do you want this".  WW has 2 options most of the time and can reach up to 3 in some instance.  

I don't see how New Horizon is even in the same ballpark.  I never play CF so I don't know if it the same as WW or if it tamer. Don't think many people play CF

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



SleepyMimeko said:


> I agree that the dialog is way better than New Leaf's, but it still needs improvement to equal the dialog in the gamecube game. For example: In ACGC, a villager will ask, "Which do you like best: sleeping or eating?". Their reactions and responses would be different depending on if you chose sleeping, eating, or both. In new horizons, the villager asking the question would probably agree with you no matter which one you chose. Also if you have a second player, they ask you endless questions about them and bring up their new titles nonstop in new horizons.



This is what people fail to understand, exactly this!


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 18, 2020)

Imo I think it’s better but it can be improved though. I mean, there is going to be some repetitive dialogue every now and then because I don’t expect there to be some powerful AI that can generate text on the spot.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 18, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> GC had consistenly 2 options most of the time and can reach up to 4.  NH has 1 option most of the time and at most I seen is 2.  And "got any work for me" is far better than "do you want this".  WW has 2 options most of the time and can reach up to 3 in some instance.
> 
> I don't see how New Horizon is even in the same ballpark.  I never play CF so I don't know if it the same as WW or if it tamer. Don't think many people play CF



You realize most of the dialogue in GCN that had those "two options" were also most of them about "hey trade me this for this thing" or "wanna buy me this?" (which was also extremely repetitive). How does that add more quality to the dialogue in the game?

Also, you're here throwing all this claims and shade on NH, and all you've seen is two dialogue options? Lol, what a joke. I've seen 3 to 4, less occasionally but plenty of times, nonetheless. 

Stop being a troll.


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 18, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> You realize most of the dialogue in GCN that had those "two options" were also most of them about "hey trade me this for this thing" or "wanna buy me this?" (which was also extremely repetitive). How does that add more quality to the dialogue in the game?
> 
> Also, you're here throwing all this claims and shade on NH, and all you've seen is two dialogue options? Lol, what a joke. I've seen 3 to 4, less occasionally but plenty of times, nonetheless.
> 
> Stop being a troll.



You just call me a troll.  Yup I'm done, won't bother with someone who is immature.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 18, 2020)

I think a lot of people kind of jumped the gun and started saying the dialogue was repetitive during the (very long) Bunny Day celebration, where that was _all_ villagers would talk about. But yeah, from the beginning I felt like the dialogue in this game was much better than NL. Not only was NL repetitive, a lot of the dialogue was just weird/annoying to me, for the same reasons you listed in the original post.


----------



## Solio (Apr 18, 2020)

There _is_ repetition in the dialogue! To say otherwise is a bit disingenuous. I mean, today every single villager I talked to felt the need to remind me that the HHA will be judging our houses tomorrow. The thing is... I think it's wrong to rule out NH fo this, because it's always been a problem. Yes, even in the GC-version. And saying that the dialogue wasn't repetitive and boring after a while back then is just as disingenuous.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 18, 2020)

Solio said:


> There is repetition in the dialogue! To say otherwise is a bit disingenuous. I mean, today every single villager I talked to felt the need to remind me that the HHA will be judging our houses. The thing is... I think it's wrong to rule out NH fo this, because it's always been a problem. Yes, even in the GC-version. And saying that the dialogue was't repetitive and boring after a while back then is just as disingenuous.



Oh, yeah, for sure! I think it can be repetitive. I think my biggest problem is people claiming previous games weren't as repetitive. Like, they expected new dialogue each and every time they spoke to villagers? NL was way more repetitive and had absolutely no depth. And the first entries of AC were awesome, but they also had repetitive dialogue, we're just clinging over nostalgia, which is fine, too.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 18, 2020)

Yeah the dialogue is so much more lively in this game once you get closer to your villagers. I take screenshots of funny lines all the time, I have hundreds of screenshots of that by now  and none of them are identical. Their conversations with each other are my favorite!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 18, 2020)

0orchid said:


> Yeah the dialogue is so much more lively in this game once you get closer to your villagers. I take screenshots of funny lines all the time, I have hundreds of screenshots of that by now  and none of them are identical. Their conversations with each other are my favorite!



I do the same thing! Haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 18, 2020)

I love the dialogue in this game!  You can tell that Nintendo put lots of care and effort into it.  I just witnessed a conversation between Phoebe and Leonardo where we were making song lyrics.  I clicked the "find a better mortgage rate!" lyric option and Phoebe was so confused, it was hilarious lmao.


----------



## grrrolf (Apr 18, 2020)

As someone who absolutely adores Wild World seeing as it was my first AC game, I think people are remembering its dialogue through nostalgia goggles a little bit too much. I played it very actively a few years ago, and while the dialogue was very entertaining, does anyone remember villager hobbies? They would get super focused on something, like bug catching, and basically all they would do/talk about was catching bugs or asking you to catch bugs for them. Or race to catch a specific bug. Or they'd say things like "I'm super into gold furniture recently!" and talk about it constantly. I would say NH is above Wild World in dialogue quality because of that, and that's coming from someone who loves Wild World.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 18, 2020)

grrrolf said:


> As someone who absolutely adores Wild World seeing as it was my first AC game, I think people are remembering its dialogue through nostalgia goggles a little bit too much. I played it very actively a few years ago, and while the dialogue was very entertaining, does anyone remember villager hobbies? They would get super focused on something, like bug catching, and basically all they would do/talk about was catching bugs or asking you to catch bugs for them. Or race to catch a specific bug. Or they'd say things like "I'm super into gold furniture recently!" and talk about it constantly. I would say NH is above Wild World in dialogue quality because of that, and that's coming from someone who loves Wild World.



I agree! I played through my GCN save a little before NH released and while I love the dialogue in GCN AC, you'd get hit with a lot of "do you want X furniture?" "would you sell/trade that for x furniture/bells?" kind of dialogue. Again, GCN AC had hilarious dialogue, some it was dark as well lol and all the mean stuff, which because it was one of the few AC like that (WW being the other), it's hard not to think fondly of that dialogue. But it did get repetitive as well. I think people like to remember things the way they want to, and often forget what was actually happening. 

NH, imo, was developed with GCN in mind. There's so many common features between both games, as some long lost GCN features returned in NH. It makes sense that even the dialogue is similar in quality and I love that. It's weird to see/read so many people - even on social media - react negatively to the writing.


----------



## Stil (Apr 18, 2020)

Dont get me wrong, I love the dialog... There just isnt enough of it.


----------



## cylin (Apr 19, 2020)

I’ve never played any other ACs, but I do enjoy the dialogues in NH. Once Kody asked me what kind of drinks I liked, and I typed smoothie (there were 3-4 options to choose from, and with the last one you can type your answer). Then yesterday my friend visited me, and she told me when she talked to Keaton, Keaton told her that my favorite drink is smoothie! I just love the feeling that the villagers are apparently secretly gossiping about you, because Keaton never mentioned to me that he knew i love smoothie but he told my friend the first time they met lol.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 19, 2020)

I miss the interactions of them coming to your house but other than that I think the dialogue is pretty nice!


----------



## Fey (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m really enjoying it too so far, and still get many lines I haven’t heard before. Honestly, I feel like the dialogue, especially when it comes to the villagers interacting with each other, is just starting up in my game! 

My one complaint is that despite having befriended them, they will still call you out —sometimes rudely—for reaching out too often (aka more than once or twice in a day)


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 19, 2020)

There certainly is a lot of great dialogue from this game, even from lazies, but I'm sorry, if I hear Zucker and Punchy give me the same letters and dialogue lines about the bugs in their floor _one _more time I'm going to lose my mind. They were always my favorite personality before and now not even Zucker's hilarious speech about crayons or Punchy's hatred of windchimes can save them from how grossed out I am by the fact that the formerly "don't worry, I may be messy, but my house is roach-free!" personality is now the "bugs bugs bugs bugs bugs i love the bugs in my floor and i love bugs and oh did i mention there are bugs in my floor lol" personality. Which I guess is a rant for another day and not necessarily what you were talking about but yeah, aside from how desperately I wish the bug talk would be toned down, and how jocks still seem a bit too over the top obsessed with muscles for my taste, the personalities in NH are pretty solid tbh. My 2 normals do repeat dialogue a lot and I mean a _lot _but they do still have some nice lines and maybe I just need to keep getting closer to them! I also wanna say that villager conversations are noticeably more common than in NL and every one of them that I've encountered has been awesome. I think it helps that I honestly don't even have any problem with NL's dialogue and kinda can't stand some of the GC dialogue, though (but I did go back to play Wild World after starting with NL, and I like the dialogue in that one a lot!).


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 19, 2020)

I feel like a minority here, but I felt New Leaf was better than Horizons. In New Leaf I felt more of a friendly connection with my villagers and I often wanted to talk to them and such. In New Horizons I feel a connection to maybe 2 of my villagers. But most of them, no. New Horizons feels more just like a landscaping game to me, which is sad, because I loved AC because of how much it helped my loneliness when I played New Leaf...I was hoping a new game would help with that as well but my villagers constantly saying how I talk to them too much is discouraging and a lot of times I don't talk to them more than once. It's repetitive and they just all seem annoyed to see me.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 19, 2020)

I think the dialog itself has improved a lot, but there isn't much of it. I find villagers repeating themselves very often but we will see what the future brings us! I'm sure more dialog will come as the game progresses


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 19, 2020)

The problem with the dialogue is you have to talk to them repeatedly before they say anything remotely interesting. The first time I talk to any villager all I get is a bland one liner and it looks like no effort was put into it. I don't want to have to sit there and talk to them 5 times every single time before they say something of substance.


----------



## Zura (Apr 19, 2020)

I got a lot of peppy villagers and apparently they're starting an idol band or something... Someone send help!!!


----------



## Hesper (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm at a point where I have to talk to my faves, like, over ten or so times before they tell me to bug off. Which really isn't that bad imo. Once you build the friendship up, they're much warmer. And it's not like they never told you to go away in NL, so we have got to quit acting like it's new. The way villagers sort of unfold here is so much more interesting.


----------

